# Parabolan



## AnaSCI (Jan 29, 2013)

PARABOLAN

PARABOLAN In bodybuilding and also in powerlifting Parabolan has become the most desired injectable steroid compound. This is not without reason since Parabolan is truly a phenomenal, unique product.

Parabolan is a strong, androgenic steroid which also has a high ana-bolic effect. Whether a novice, hard gainer, power lifter, or pro body-builder, everyone who uses Parabolan is enthusiastic about the re-sults: a fast gain in solid, high-quality muscle mass accompanied by a considerable strength increase in the basic exercises. in addition, the regular application over a number of weeks results in a well visible increased muscle hardness over the entire body without diet-ing at the same time. Frequently the following scenario takes place: bodybuilders who use steroids and for some time have been stag-nate in their development suddenly make new progress with Parabolan. Another characteristic is that Parabolan, unlike most highly-androgenic steroids, does not aromatize. The substance trenbolone does not convert into estrogens so that the athlete does not have to fight a higher estrogen level or feminization symptoms. Those who use Parabolan will also notice that there is no water retention in the tissue. To say it very clearly: Parbolan is the number one competition steroid. When a low fat content has been achieved by a low-calorie diet, Parabolan gives a dramatic increase in muscle hardness. In combination with a protein-rich diet it becomes espe-cially effective in this phase since Parabolan speeds up the metabo-lism and accelerates the burning of fat. The high androgenic effect prevents a possible overtraining syndrome, accelerates the regen-eration, and gives the muscles a full, vascular appearance but, at the same time, a ripped and shredded look.

Most athletes inject Parabolan at least twice a week; some bodybuilders inject 1-2 ampules per day during the last three to four weeks be-fore a competition. Normally a dosage of 228 mg/week is used, corresponding to a weekly amount of three ampules. It is our expe-rience that good results can be achieved by injecting a 76 mg am-pule every 2-3 days. Parabolan combined with Winstrol Depot works especially well and gives the athlete a distinct gain in solid and high quality muscles together with an enormous strength gain. A very effective stack is 76 mg Parabolan every 2 days combined with 50 mg Winstrol every 2 days. Athletes who are interested in a fast mass gain often also use 30 mg Dianabol/day while those who are more interested in quality and strength like to add 25 mg+ Oxandrolone/ day. Probably the most effective Parabolan combination consists of 228 mg Parabolan/week, 200 mg Winstrol Depot/week, and 40-50 mg Oral-Turinabol/day and usually results in a drastic gain in high quality muscle mass together with a gigantic strength gain. Parabolan also seems to bring extraordinarily good results when used in combination with growth hormones.

Parabolan is not a steroid suitable for year-round treatment since it is quite toxic. The duration of intake should be limited to a maxi-mum of 8 weeks. It has been proven that Parabolan, above all, puts stress on the kidneys, rather than the liver. Athletes who have taken it in high dosages over several weeks often report an unusually dark colored urine. In extreme cases blood can be excreted through the urine, a clear sign of kidney damage. Those who use Parabolan should drink an additional gallon of fluid daily since it helps flush the kidneys. Since Parabolan does not cause water and salt retention the blood pressure rarely rises. Similar to Finaject, many athletes show an aggressive attitude which is attributed to the distinct an-drogenic effect. It is interesting that acne and hair loss only occur rarely which might be due to the fact that the substance is not con-verted into dihydrotestosterone (DHT). Some athletes report nau-sea, headaches, and loss of appetite when they inject more than one ampule (76 mg) per week. Since Parabolan considerably reduces the endogenic testosterone production, the use of testosterone-stimu-lating compounds at the end of intake is suggested. In older athletes there is an increased risk that Parabolan could induce growth of the male prostate gland. We recommend that male bodybuilders, dur-ing and after a treatment with Parabolan, have their physician check their prostate to be sure it is still small in size.

Steroid novices should not (yet) use Parabolan. The same is true for women; however, there are enough female athletes who do not care since the female organism reacts to the androgenic charge and the strong anabolic effect of Parabolan with distinct gains in muscles and strength, especially from a female point of view. Thus the entire body has a harder and more athletic look. Parabolan without a doubt is an enticing product for ambitious female athletes. In the end everything depends on your personal willingness to take risks, ladies. The fact is that the standards on the national and interna-tional competition scenes in female bodybuilding have achieved lev-els which cannot be reached without the administration of strongly androgenic steroid compounds. A combination well-liked by female bodybuilders consists of 76 mg Parabolan/week, 20 mg Winstrol tablets/day, and 100 mcg Clenbuterol/day Women who do not in-ject more than one ampule of Parabolan per week and who limit the period of intake to 4-5 weeks can mostly avoid or minimize virilization symptoms. Female athletes who are overdoing it or who are sensitive to the androgenic part of trenbolone hexahydrobencylcarbonate can be confronted with some unpleas-ant surprises after several weeks of use: acne, androgenically-caused hair loss on the scalp, irregular menstrual cycles, missed periods, much higher libido, aggressiveness, deep voice, chtorial hypertro-phy, and increased hair growth on face and on the legs. The last three side effects are mostly irreversible changes


----------

